# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  samsung GT-S6790

## marrak1958

السلام عليكم
بعد ان غيرت الشريحة من اتصالات المغرب الى Inwi اصبح الجهاز لا يتعرف عليها.
جربت برنامج UnlockClient دون جدوى 
هل من مساعدة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## kano

اخي ما الذي تعطيك الرسالة هل هي ادخل السيم ام مكالمة طوارئ ارجو التوضيح

----------

